# Flu Jabs



## Brookie (Jul 6, 2011)

Hello ladies 
Has anyone got any guidelines or recommendations re the flu jab while down regging? My work have a nurse coming in next week to offer jabs to everyone and I don't know if I should have it or not. I asked the clinic nurse and she said yes, have it, but I read a lot of online reports advising not to have it. Any advice?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

There is no interaction with the drugs you are using or issue having the flu vaccine whilst undergoing treatment. The vaccine is recommended for pregnant women to reduce risk of catching flu and developing complications during pregnancy. Better to have it before flu season takes hold rather than be unprotected during the winter if pregnant.

Maz x


----------

